# Diagrama UPS APC Antiguo



## yelian (Ago 18, 2012)

buenas hace un rato no ponia ningun tema,
tengo una dificultad con un UPS APC que estoy arreglando pero no tengo ningun plano del mismo
es un APC de los Blancos los antiguos pero para mi gusto trabajan de lo mejor
desdejo el modelo y el tipo de backu par aver si me pueden ayudar dandome alguna orientacio donde puedo conseguir algun plano del mismo es un

Bacuk-UPS
    Pro
   650

Modelo - BP650S
lo que le pasa es que tiene una piesa abierta y no puedo ver el valor es como un transitor pero de 5 patas, si me ayudaran se lo agradeserai mucho
detodas maneras dejo unas fotos del mismo


----------

